# Homemade Ambient Air Filter Box



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I will be building an ambient air filter to hang from my shop ceiling. Will be from 1/2" ply and furnace fan most likely. Any tips? anyone build one before? Results? Shop is 22' x 22' 10' ceiling

I am thinking dims of 30"L x 16"T x 24" wide or so w/ double or triple filters with the cheapest filter as a pre filter.

Will post pics when built but it will be a month or so.


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

I've seen this done with a box fan before using standard 20x20x1" filters inside a plywood frame -- furnace squirrel cage oughtta give you decent air flow.
If you have a Grainger's nearby, they have decent prices on industrial grade 2" and thicker filters -- and you can pick the MERV rating for particle size that you want to trap.


----------

